# Cyp Fasciolatum X candidum



## Dido (May 27, 2013)

This year flowering you can really see both parents in this cross, as it was not sure the last years 








here one of my Fasciolatums for comparison 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## parvi_17 (May 27, 2013)

Pretty, and an excellent fasciolatum too!


----------



## Dido (May 27, 2013)

This fasciolatum is the mother of all my fascio hybrids I make myself. nearly lost it, due to the hard winter 1 and 2 years ago. 
It had once 6 flowers, now only this one.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2013)

Wonderful little cross - it lost a lot of size, but I can imagine a large flowering clump in my mind's eye. Ron Burch made this cross too but someone beat him to registering it. It now has the unfortunate name of C. Selston High School. Wow, what a great name :sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2013)

nice ones, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dido (May 28, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wonderful little cross - it lost a lot of size, but I can imagine a large flowering clump in my mind's eye. Ron Burch made this cross too but someone beat him to registering it. It now has the unfortunate name of C. Selston High School. Wow, what a great name :sob:



This breader dont want to register, and then the RHS decided to give some of them a name. 
5 was named and this was the best of them oke:


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

very nice outcome of this croos!!


----------

